

A Thought experiment on the end of Humanity - zinxq
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2008/11/thought-experiment-on-end-of-humanity.html

======
ram1024
a fascinating thought experiment indeed. although the way i see it, the chess
example is more in-line with the google-ing of answers instead of
"intelligently" finding a solution.

intelligence itself comes from wealth of experience, subtle nuances and
relationships. it's pretty damn hard to counterfeit. intelligence is better
associated with the ability to be creative, and it takes a lifetime of trial
and error to create.

computers need to have "existence", a persistent memory of trying things and
learning consequences and the ability to extrapolate on predictions (using
relationships to formulate possibilities) before we start really seeing what
kind of intelligence they can form.

i do believe that a great majority of people will be "dumbed down" by machine
integration, but the creative ones, that can leverage these new powers yet
retain their intelligence will still prove to be the innovators and leaders as
we move forward.

